# My new unnamed betta



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can you believe he was labeled as a female crowntail? Silly Petco.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

He's a great store find.. maybe Wax for his cellophane?


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful! and that is deffinatly not a CT female how would anyone even think that lol?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

What the heck were they thinking?? He's stunning! I LOVE cellophanes.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks 

It's kind of funny, considering he was surrounded by REAL crowntail females. They still didn't notice how all of the females had short spiky fins, while this one had long flowing fins.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

haha they really thought he was a ct female! Thats insane he is way to amazing looking to look like a female.Do you have any name ideas?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been getting a few recommendations, but otherwise have no clue what so ever.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Like I said, name him Wax!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What about Neko pronounced ("Neek-oh").


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not sure why, maybe the cool shimmer on his tail, but I would call him Jazzy.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Neko is cute, except I already had a betta fish named Niko, pronounced the same way


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

he is stunning how can anyone think he was a female


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay demetri pronounced ("Dem-ee-tree") or Brutus or( Carrot Top )<-- because he has an orange color spot on his head.

DaVinci , Domenick , Eureka, Fantasma, Flow , Hirudoki , Hydra , or Hydro.


----------

